# red eyes...



## WeedthePeople (Jun 18, 2008)

What do people use to clear your eyes? I am assuming visine? just thought I would ask...
I seem to be one of those lucky people whose eyes turn BLOOD red with the first toke. I mean... I look seriously effed up. I have freinds that can smoke all day and you would never know it by looking at their eyes.
I might as well yell at the top of my lungs... "YES, I HAVE BEEN SMOKING WEED!"


----------



## lyfr (Jun 18, 2008)

about 10 hours of sleep!  im just like you,  visine sorta works for a few minutes but im still obvious.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Jun 18, 2008)

My eyes get puffy but not red. I haven't had red eyes in 10 years probably. My brothers could bring in cargo ships at night.


----------



## snuggles (Jun 18, 2008)

LOL I am blessed, my friends can never tell, they just assume I am. it's actually a joke with them. Don't know what to tell you? Also do you wear contacts?


----------



## gagjababy (Jun 18, 2008)

use naphcon A, that stuff works. Visine doesn't work for **** for me.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Jun 18, 2008)

snuggles said:
			
		

> LOL I am blessed, my friends can never tell, they just assume I am. it's actually a joke with them. Don't know what to tell you? Also do you wear contacts?



Same here, unless I am BAAAAKKKEEEDDD nobody can tell.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jun 18, 2008)

*I knew this guy in college who lit up like a christmas tree when we blazed 1.  We worked together and he got caught all the time at work.  I always told the boss it was because we were up studying real late. 

Here's to ya Marshall  *:bong1: :rofl:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 18, 2008)

Puffin Afatty said:
			
		

> _*I knew this guy in college who lit up like a christmas tree*_  [/quote]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WeedthePeople (Jun 18, 2008)

gagjababy said:
			
		

> use naphcon A, that stuff works. Visine doesn't work for **** for me.



Thanks, I'll check the local pharmacy or Walgreen's.


Snuggles - man you are lucky, and no I don't wear contacts. Interestingly enough, I don't wear contacts because my eyes never would adjust to them. LOL They would get red, tear up severely and stay that way until I took them out.  Ah well, I can always just chill at the house, that's more my speed anyway.


----------



## slowmo77 (Jun 18, 2008)

man i can hit one twice and my eyes get red and almost closed. i've never found anything to prevent it. now i always look like that so no one ever notices.


----------



## risktaker27 (Jun 18, 2008)

lol i have the same problem i have been smoking since about 1994 and with 1 toke my eyes allways get puffy not real red mostly puffy ohh and visine never really works for me either.


----------



## gagjababy (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm telling you guys naphcon A, or opcon A, now matter how red yours eyes get it will make them really white. I haven't used visine in years.


----------



## GreenThumbBlackFinger (Jun 18, 2008)

My eyes rarely get red unless I smoke a ton of bowls. But I always use Rohtos, visine doesnt do anything to my eyes. Rohtos are the greatest... theyre like brushing your teeth in your eyeballs. <3 I always have some in my pocket.


----------



## Smoker (Jun 19, 2008)

I recently read an article on the effects of visine and your eyes.  Supposedly visine restricts the blood vessels in your eyes.  I read somewhere also that prolonged use can have adverse effects.  For whatever reason on this link I placed below it says not to use it while pregnant. or may have strange side effects with other medications or whatever...***.

I did read also somewhere, I'll be damned if I can find it (pretty sure it was on msn.com) about how doctors wouldn't personally use the stuff, they would only use the "real tears" formula.

Here's the drug.com link, i'll look around for the msn article.

http://www.drugs.com/cdi/visine-a.html


Here's the article where doctors wouldn't use it.
http://www.healthbolt.net/2008/05/27/8-drugs-doctors-wouldnt-even-take-do-you/


----------



## Roken (Jun 19, 2008)

Hahaha,
             I love it when you can tell by the eyes if someone is baked , my buddie's eyes look like he got punched....hahaha.  Luckily i never get red eye's ever, than again i can never get to stoned either.  I say rock the look guy's, i think its great.  Peace and Love!!!!!!!
Roken.


----------



## wonare1one (Jun 19, 2008)

i've been smoking since 98 and i've always used clear eyes(it gets the red out!). 3-4 minutes and white as can be!!! dont know about the puffys i dont get them, just a lil low lids. $2.19 a bottle lasts me about 3 wks! not a bad deal......


----------



## caseyeffintaylor (Jun 19, 2008)

I use Clear Eyes mostly but I've used Rohtos before & I like them better.
Their just hard to come by where I live.


----------



## GreenThumbBlackFinger (Jun 19, 2008)

you can get rohtos at walgreens or safeway :]


----------



## Rogue (Jul 6, 2008)

I take a few hits and my eyes look like they are bleeding. I use Clear Eyes, Visine Allergy eyes or Naphcon A. Naphcon A works very well for me. A medical friend of mine told it was because I have a mild allergy to something in the smoke. That is why normal Visine doesn't help much. The allergy ones have an antihistamine for your eyes which clears it up.


----------



## Bohica1a4 (Jul 7, 2008)

I rarely ever get red eye that I've noticed, with or without contacts in. I stopped wearing contacts regularly because it's likely that I got an infection or something back when Moisture Plus was causing issues. Sometimes my eyes get itchy like an allergy; eye doctor said optcon A or naphcon a for that. Works wonders for the itching and irritation. I think when I do get red eyes, it's from all the smoke in the room (I'm a cigarette smoker and so are most of the people I burn with).
I smoke pipes and bongs and others I used to burn with were blunt smokers. My eyes get more irritated with blunt smoke around than if there were just pipe/bong smoking going on. the same goes for the smell that sticks to your clothes after burning. The constant burning of joints and blunts creates much more smoke than a pipe or bong. I can go almost anywhere undetected (and I go jsut about everywhere after smoking a few pipe hits). My ex was a blunt smoker and you could always tell cause she reeks (unless she sprayed perfume, which usually didn't help).


----------



## 912Dealer (Jul 9, 2008)

haha well Im kinda lucky there in that catagory
My eyes I can smoke alot an there okay
But if I smoke STRONG stuff, it is possible, but they still never turn blood red
they just get kinda pink but not much really
so I always look normal


----------



## CaliWizard (Jul 22, 2008)

visine makes my high go away cus my yes dont feel as though they are bulging out my head and bleeding. my eyes used to get bloodshot, but now that i smoke so much they are only white when i wake up. i started my job with red eyes in my interview, so as long as they never saw my eyes white they probablt assume thas the way my eyes are always ...


----------



## TheChosenOne (Aug 18, 2008)

visine works but use 2 drops and leave your eyes closed for 10 seconds or 15
works for me


----------



## boise_bum (Aug 20, 2008)

holy cow... i feel lucky then.. my eyes have never been red .... well maybe at a rave once... but they just dont for some reason.. i used to bake before work and no one ever said anything to me... or didnt want too...

in any case...

try smokn a bowl, kick back on the lay z boy, get 2 slices of organic cucumbers (regular has pesticides that will irritate the eyes), and a cold compress... 

plop the slices on, throw a cold rag or compress over that... imagine you are at a resort, put on some fuzzy slippers and a bath robe and chill out... no need to go in public.. enjoy the trip.


----------



## mclovin09 (Aug 21, 2008)

my eyes have never gotten really red but my friends look horrible. it's almost embarassing for her. nothing really works 100%

but my friend brought in that Rohto Zi and it makes your eyes feel weird. it was pretty cool though.

if you live near Quebec, you could get Collyre Bleu de Laiter.
those are the best eye drops on the market according to about(dot)com


----------



## joe19406 (Aug 21, 2008)

yea my eyes were like the color of a stop sign. anyone and everyone can tell. but it didnt matter. whenever someone sees me walk down the street the first thing they say is wheres your L let me hit it cuz i'm known for ALWAYS having a rolled L


----------



## greenmehtV12 (Aug 23, 2008)

Smoker said:
			
		

> I recently read an article on the effects of visine and your eyes.  Supposedly visine restricts the blood vessels in your eyes.  I read somewhere also that prolonged use can have adverse effects.  For whatever reason on this link I placed below it says not to use it while pregnant. or may have strange side effects with other medications or whatever...***.


I would hope no one is smoking while pregnant anyway...haha i swear by rohto's myself they are like you are brushing your eyes!


----------



## mclovin09 (Aug 25, 2008)

if someone asks, just say you have allergies. haha

cats, dust, pollen.

any will work.


----------



## LowRider (Aug 26, 2008)

Well i suffer from allergies but i take benadryl and my eyes stay crystal clear all day when i toke.  no need for visine.  Also just a hint before you smoke, if clear eyes/visine is your medicine use it before you toke up.


----------

